
How the Windows Subsystem for Linux bridges file systems - adamnemecek
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/06/15/wsl-file-system-support/
======
brudgers
Direct link to the video [all the way at the bottom of the page]:

[https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/Windows-
Subsyste...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/Windows-Subsystem-
for-Linux-File-System?ocid=player)

I found it to be an even better explanation.

